# /usr/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1# make install clean (for minimalists)



## getopt (May 19, 2015)

FreeBSD handbook 24.3.1. Updating Documentation from Source refers to textproc/docproj which depends on a hell lot even with deactivated port options.

Is there a way besides using the metaport for just building this

```
# cd /usr/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1
# make FORMATS='txt html html-split' install clean
```


----------



## wblock@ (May 19, 2015)

The source is in DocBook, so it needs the DocBook toolchain.

If you only want the latest version of the Handbook in split HTML format, just download the built version from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/book.html-split.tar.bz2.


----------



## getopt (May 19, 2015)

I installed textproc/docbook and  textproc/libxslt but now stuck here:

```
/usr/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1 # make FORMAT='txt html html-split' install clean
===> articles (install)
===> articles/bsdl-gpl (install)
install /usr/doc/share/xml/catalog-cwd.xml /usr/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/bsdl-gpl/catalog-cwd.xml
echo '<!ENTITY base "..">' >> /usr/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/bsdl-gpl/autogen.ent
env XML_CATALOG_FILES="file:///usr/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/bsdl-gpl/catalog-cwd.xml  file:///usr/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/share/xml/catalog.xml  file:///usr/doc/share/xml/catalog.xml  file:///usr/doc/share/xml/catalog-common.xml  file:///usr/local/share/xml/catalog" /usr/local/bin/xmllint --nonet --noent --valid --dropdtd --xinclude /usr/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/bsdl-gpl/article.xml > article.parsed.xml.tmp
/bin/mv article.parsed.xml.tmp article.parsed.xml
/usr/bin/sed 's|@@URL_RELPREFIX@@|http://www.FreeBSD.org|g' < article.parsed.xml > article.parsed.print.xml
/usr/bin/sed -i '' -e 's|@@URL_RELPREFIX@@|../../../..|g' article.parsed.xml
/bin/rm -f docbook.css
/bin/cat /usr/doc/share/misc/docbook.css > docbook.css
env XML_CATALOG_FILES="file:///usr/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/bsdl-gpl/catalog-cwd.xml  file:///usr/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/share/xml/catalog.xml  file:///usr/doc/share/xml/catalog.xml  file:///usr/doc/share/xml/catalog-common.xml  file:///usr/local/share/xml/catalog" /usr/local/bin/xsltproc  --xinclude --nonet http://www.FreeBSD.org/XML/share/xml/freebsd-xhtml.xsl article.parsed.xml > article.html
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl-ns/current/xhtml/docbook.xsl
warning: failed to load external entity "http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl-ns/current/xhtml/docbook.xsl"
compilation error: file file:///usr/doc/share/xml/freebsd-xhtml.xsl line 10 element import
xsl:import : unable to load http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl-ns/current/xhtml/docbook.xsl
*** Error code 5

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/bsdl-gpl
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1
```


----------



## wblock@ (May 19, 2015)

It requires more than that.  Install textproc/docproj.  Turn off all the options except SVN.

And some questions: why are you building a text version?  Why both the single big HTML file and the split HTML version?


----------



## wblock@ (May 20, 2015)

getopt said:


> This is anything else but minimalistic for building txt or html.



It is what is needed, ports-wise.  The easy alternative is to just download the built version from the website.  Those are built every week.



getopt said:


> What's wrong with that?



The single HTML and split HTML files have the same content.  So does the text version, but without the formatting available in HTML.  So if you want minimal, download the single HTML file from the link above.  If you want to build the docs from source, that is what textproc/docproj does.  Some of the packages listed could probably be removed by using the non-X11 version of Ghostscript and other ports.  Some are just required by our DocBook toolchain.


----------



## wblock@ (May 20, 2015)

That's going to be a lot of work for little gain.  It will still take much longer to build and far more space than just downloading the pre-built versions.


----------

